# Stallion, appy, emaciated mule.



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a soft spot for the mules too.  It's so sad to see those critters like that...


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

the plus side is that hes no where near the condition of the other horses at the lot. I can't tell how tall he is from the picture though =/ and thats my biggest issue. I'm really uncomfortable on anything under 15h =/.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone else have any thoughts on any of these? =/


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Lucara said:


> the plus side is that hes no where near the condition of the other horses at the lot. I can't tell how tall he is from the picture though =/ and thats my biggest issue. I'm really uncomfortable on anything under 15h =/.


 
Once you get some more information on him, would you PM me please? He doesnt look quite 15 hands to me for some reason... I'm going to take a random guess and say... 14.2. If that's right, someone here owes me money.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well, unless the owner gelds the drafty, or you have experience handling a stallion, I'd say that one is "out"...he is nice looking though. 

I would like to see more pics of the Appy, but he looks pretty nice; All you can do is go and try him out a time or two, and see if he's what you want. 

I like the mule...cutie; he doesn't look tall though, so I guess that would be something you'd need to find out. He's also pretty fine boned, although mules are generally strong despite.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, I've talked to the owner of the stallion and told her that he would HAVE to be gelded. I don't mind paying for it but I would offer her considerably less in price and she seems okay with it so far. 
When hes gelded, he would most likely loose whatever "stallion" attitude he might currently have, correct? The testosterone would lower considerably, right?
I figured I would tell her what I would be willing to pay, if she likes the price I'll go out with my instructor and see how he is. I would not leave him a stallion because..well, I have no use for a stallion! LOL
I do like that hes already broken to ride and just needs finishing.

The owner of the Appy has not replied to my message yet.  So, no more info or pics until they do, if they do.

The mule IS adorable but yes, I have a feeling hes going to be too short.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Yes, I've talked to the owner of the stallion and told her that he would HAVE to be gelded. I don't mind paying for it but I would offer her considerably less in price and she seems okay with it so far.
> When hes gelded, he would most likely loose whatever "stallion" attitude he might currently have, correct? The testosterone would lower considerably, right?


It cabn take up to a few months for the testosterone and 'manliness' to dissapear. The supply of testosterone is gone, but the residual stuff takes a while to dissapear. He is a nice looking boy, but I would be very careful. If a horse that size decided that that filly over there was simply too cute not to talk to, you would have a hard time convincing him otherwise!

I also find that late-gelded horses sometimes maintain a bit of 'studdiness', mainly in their attitude in pasture. All the late-gelded boys I have had have been very agressive and boss in the paddock.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would definately be careful with the draft. Even once gelded, a lot of horses gelded late can retain some of their stallion behavior. They probably won't try to mount other horses, or chase after the mares once the testosterone wears off, but I currently train a now 6 or 7 year old quarter who was gelded at 2, and he still is a pretty big bully. When being told that something wasn't okay, he has a tendency to rear and come after you, he definately acts like he's the boss, and I wouldn't trust him with an inexperienced rider, or a younger child. Some of his problem is his owner, but that is something to keep in mind when thinking about possibly getting him, especially considering his size. If you want a BIG horse, and are able to deal with some residual stud like behavior, I would definately consider him, otherwise I would probably go with the appy. I personally would get the mule, but then again, I am fine riding smaller horses, as long as I am not overly huge on them.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Waiting on my instructors input on the stallion. More than likely we'll skip him and keep looking.
 


 No reply from the appy owner. Not really expecting one anymore.
 


 Mule is completely out. The lady from the SPCA got back to me and said...
 _"The mule does not trust anyone. he does not let us catch him._
_I'm not looking forward to vetting him today.. I don't know if he has any training at all."
_
Now THIS guy is ADORABLE!
He looks very small. No real information on him. The owner just sent me his pictures. Hes a "small" mammoth spotted jack. By the looks in the last picture I don't think hes gelded? Or just a large sheath? She didn't actually answer any of my questions, just sent pics but OMG HES SO CUTE! Lol 
He does look small..almost smaller than 14h (which would make him a standard and not a mammoth) =/


----------

